# Post this in the right place now....



## ziderman (Oct 19, 2008)

Just to say hello.
We have had a motor home since early this year. The main thing we use it for is work. Only used it for leisure on two occasions unfortunately.
We(that's me and other half) work together contracting all over Devon & North Cornwall. We live in the last corner of somerset on the Devon Dorset boarders. So traveling every day to places like Barnstaple & even Bude became a real night mare. The money is good but all that traveling was tiring and expensive.
We tend to do one week away in the Motor home and one week working from home when the work is more local.
It's worked out great . We go off on a Sunday evening , that way we get an extra hour in bed and work is normally any where between 2 mins and 20 mins away. We get through a lot more work as we dont have to travel home.
So all in all very happy bunnies....well the spaniel sees of most bunnies on site any how.
We have some friends in Winkleigh if we are working that way and we park up on the side of there farm. They became friends because wife asked if there was any where we could park up and stay. They offered us there place and have since become good friends and we park on what was once part of the old Airfield.Nice and flat too.
If you want to wild camp at Seaton in south Devon the Axe mouth end of the sea front is ideal. You can park on the yellows this time of year too.
Seaton is very sleepy at night too.
Alan & Liz
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## jimmnlizz (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Alan and Liz, welcome to the site to you both. I am afraid that I have read your post in the sheep post first.  Just in case you get there and wonder what the heck I was blethering about!!!    JIM.


----------



## undersiege (Nov 6, 2008)

*New member says hello and seeks info on Scandinavia*

Hi All 

A new member to this forum - came across it while looking for info on motorhoming in Scandinvavia in winter.  Live in East Sussex now after 5 years in France, chose our location for fast escape routes to the continent.  Displaced South African family with a Ford Hymer Van.

If anyone has done Scandinavia in winter, I would be glad to hear from them.


----------



## Belgian (Nov 6, 2008)

*Winter is Scandinavia*

Hello,
Although I never was in Scandinavia in real winter conditions I know it will be hard for wilding in a MH. in that time of the year.
The climate in Danmark, southern Norway and Sweden (Skåne) is fairly moderate (= Scotland) so no special problems.
But once inland and more to the north it can be icy cold.
Beyond the polarcircle it is night alltime over (and very cold -20°C – but bearable for very dry)
First of all learn to drive on snowy roads (only highways are kept icefree, they don't sprinkle salt but sand or gravel). Have wintertyres mounted.
You even could be fined if you get into trouble with our normal (summer)tyres.
You can hire snowtyres and/or chains in major places like Göteborg, Malmö.... Instead of chains there is also a system available: a sort of nylon bag to be wrapped over the wheels.
In most places inland Sweden and Norway parkings are equiped with sockets to warm up the engine wilst parking. You certainly must buy and plug in such a warming-up equipment for after a night at -20°C you will never get the engine running !
Warm up the battery by putting the lights on for half a minute before ingnition. No problem: for you will have to drive all time with the lights on.
Another problem is heating your van. Most of the day you will have your heather on meaning a high gas consumption. You should have propane, butane remains liquid at -5°C. Sweden and Norway have different gasbottles than the rest of Europe. You certainly will have to buy a Scandinavian bottle. LPG (gaslow) is very rare in Scandinavia. Have an electrical heather with you and plug in whenever you can.
Not to many campings are open all year round. Public water taps will be closed when freezing. The watertaps in petrolstations are placed in a heated cabin. 
Of course warm clothing, pull’s, snowboots, gloves will come in handy.
If you dare to go you’ll see the most wonderfull sceneries  so it will be worth wile.


----------



## Belgian (Nov 6, 2008)

... I did.
 Posted the previous thread also under 'Finland' 
(only to please Santa Claus )


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll also add to this that if you are going to Norway take all your food and booze with you because once you are away from Oslo the shops* are dire to say the least

* They are also incredibly expensive and only seemed to sell variations of tinned herring


----------



## Belgian (Nov 7, 2008)

*Booze problem ?*

Licquid is a major problem in Scandinavia 
Danmark is more or less normal: only 20% dearer but well ecquiped (for some odd reason port is cheaper)
Sweden: everything stronger than 5% is only sold in state-owned shops: 'Systembolaget' +50% in price but still acceptable (don't buy 'vin' in a supermarket that's grapejuice, and the beer is pee). But you may import your personal wine-cellar: 60 l wine and 10 lspirits (EU country). To find systembolaget shops: follow the crowd 
Norway: also state shops: 'Vinmonopol' But what prices: instant bankrupt  You cannot even have a beer without a meal ! (and the streets are paved with drunks...- DIY brewers !)
But there is no border control at the Swedish-Norwegian border, so it is easy to ...
Gezondheid, santé, schol.... bottoms up


----------

